# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  کد اسکی تمام کلید های صفحه کلید

## amincaspian

سلام 
من می خوام برنامه ای بنویسم تا کد اسکی تمام کلید های صفحه کلید رو بهم بده
ممنون می شم اگه کمکم کنید مرسی

----------


## sobhangh

فکر کنم این کمکت کنه
procedure TForm1.Edit1KeyPress(Sender: TObject; var Key: Char);
begin
  edit1.Clear; 
  edit1.Text:=' = #'+inttostr(ord(key));
اگه هنوز مشکل داشتی بگو.

----------


## delphiprog3000

> فکر کنم این کمکت کنه
> procedure TForm1.Edit1KeyPress(Sender: TObject; var Key: Char);
> begin
>   edit1.Clear; 
>   edit1.Text:=' = #'+inttostr(ord(key));
> اگه هنوز مشکل داشتی بگو.


سلام. اما یه مشکل هست اونم کلیدهای ترکیبی.و (F1,F2...) برای این راه حلی دارید؟

با تشکر........

----------


## _abiriamir

بله
درست میگن
حتی کد اسکی دکمه های جهت دار هم با این روش نشان داده نمیشود
خب حالا شما این برنامه رو به چه منظور میخواید؟
البته ببخشیدا من این سوال رو پرسیدم چون میخوام ببینم شاید مشکل شما رو میشه یه جور دیگه رفع کرد

----------


## delphiprog3000

> بله
> درست میگن
> حتی کد اسکی دکمه های جهت دار هم با این روش نشان داده نمیشود
> خب حالا شما این برنامه رو به چه منظور میخواید؟
> البته ببخشیدا من این سوال رو پرسیدم چون میخوام ببینم شاید مشکل شما رو میشه یه جور دیگه رفع کرد



با سلام. منظور خاصی نبود به طور مثال قفل کردن صفحه کلید و یا .......

این لینک رو به نظرم مربوط به موضوع قرار دادم. در ضمن راه حل دیگری اگر دارید پیشنهاد دهید.

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...highlight=hook

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...30(VS.85).aspx

https://barnamenevis.org/showth...highlight=hook

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=106259با تشکر.................

----------


## amincaspian

مشکل من هنوزم حل نشده 



من کد تمام کلید ها رو می خوام .  :خیلی عصبانی:

----------


## kamran_fa

به جای KeyPress از KeyDown استفاده کن

----------


## Mask

> به طور مثال قفل کردن صفحه کلید


اگه هدفتون اینه راههای ساده تری وجود داره؟

----------


## SAASTN

یه نگاهم به اینجا بنداز
http://delphi.about.com/od/objectpascalide/l/blvkc.htm

----------


## khajeh54

> سلام 
> من می خوام برنامه ای بنویسم تا کد اسکی تمام کلید های صفحه کلید رو بهم بده
> ممنون می شم اگه کمکم کنید مرسی


سلام دوست عزیز من برنامه رو در دلفی برات می نویسم
                var
   str : tstrings ;
   i : integer ;
begin
    memo1.Clear ;
    str := TStringList.Create ;
    for i :=65 to 90 do
    str.Add( char(i) +'  ->  '  + inttostr(i} );
    for i:=0 to 25 do    
      memo1.Lines.Add(str[i]);
      str.Free ;

end;

----------


## mortezahbh

A = 65  
  Add = 107
  Alt = 262144
  Apps = 93
  Attn = 264
  B = 66
  Back = 8
  BrowserBack = 166
  BrowserFavorites = 171
  BrowserForward = 167
  BrowserHome = 172
  BrowserRefresh = 168
  BrowserSearch = 170
  BrowserStop = 169
  C = 67
  Cancel = 3
  Capital = 20
  CapsLock = 20
  Clear = 12
  Control = 131072
  ControlKey = 17
  Crsel = 247
  D = 68
  D0 = 48
  D1 = 49
  D2 = 50
  D3 = 51
  D4 = 52
  D5 = 53
  D6 = 54
  D7 = 55
  D8 = 56
  D9 = 57
  Decimal = 110
  Delete = 46
  Divide = 111
  Down = 40
  E = 69
  End = 35
  Enter = 13
  EraseEof = 249
  Escape = 27
  Execute = 43
  Exsel = 248
  F = 70
  F1 = 112
  F10 = 121
  F11 = 122
  F12 = 123
  F13 = 124
  F14 = 125
  F15 = 126
  F16 = 127
  F17 = 128
  F18 = 129
  F19 = 130
  F2 = 113
  F20 = 131
  F21 = 132
  F22 = 133
  F23 = 134
  F24 = 135
  F3 = 114
  F4 = 115
         F5 = 116
  F6 = 117
  F7 = 118
  F8 = 119
  F9 = 120
  FinalMode = 24
  G = 71
  H = 72
  HanguelMode = 21
  HangulMode = 21
  Help = 47
  Home = 36
  I = 73
  IMEAccept = 30
  IMEAceept = 39
  IMEConvert = 28
  IMEModeChange = 31
  IMENonconvert = 29
  Insert = 45
  J = 74
  JunjaMode = 23
  K = 75
  KanaMode = 21
  KanjiMode = 25
  KeyCode = 65535
  L = 76
  LaunchApplication1 = 182
  LaunchApplication2 = 183
  LaunchMail = 180
  LButton = 1
  LControlKey = 162
  Left = 37
  LineFeed = 10
  LMenu = 164
  LShiftKey = 160
  LWin = 91
  M = 77
  MButton = 4
  MediaNextTrack = 176
  MediaPlayPause = 179
  MediaPreviousTrack = 177
  MediaStop = 178
  Menu = 18
  Modifiers = 65536
  Multiply = 106
  N = 78
  Next = 34
  NoName = 252
  None = 0
  NumLock = 144
  NumPad0 = 96
  NumPad1 = 97
  NumPad2 = 98
  NumPad3 = 99
  NumPad4 = 100
  NumPad5 = 101
  NumPad6 = 102
  NumPad7 = 103
  NumPad8 = 104
  NumPad9 = 105
  O = 79
  Oem1 = 186
  Oem102 = 226
  Oem2 = 191
         Oem3 = 192
  Oem4 = 219
  Oem5 = 220
  Oem6 = 221
  Oem7 = 222
  Oem8 = 223 
  OemBackslash = 226
  OemClear = 254
  OemCloseBrackets = 221
  Oemcomma = 188
  OemMinus = 189
  OemOpenBrackets = 219
  OemPeriod = 190
  OemPipe = 220
  Oemplus = 187
  OemQuestion = 191
  OemQuotes = 222
  OemSemicolon = 186
  Oemtilde = 192
  P = 80
  Pa1 = 253
  Packet = 231
  PageDown = 34
  PageUp = 33
  Pause = 19
  Play = 250
  Print = 42
  PrintScreen = 44
  Prior = 33
  ProcessKey = 229
  Q = 81
  R = 82
  RButton = 2
  RControlKey = 163
  Return = 13
  Right = 39
  RMenu = 165
  RShiftKey = 161
  RWin = 92
  S = 83
  Scroll = 145
  Select = 41
  SelectMedia = 181
  Separator = 108
  Shift = 65536
  ShiftKey = 16
  Sleep = 95
  Snapshot = 44
  Space = 32
  Subtract = 109
  T = 84
  Tab = 9
  U = 85
  Up = 38
  V = 86
  VolumeDown = 174
  VolumeMute = 173
  VolumeUp = 175
  W = 87
  X = 88
  l XButton1 = 5
  XButton2 = 6
  Y = 89
  Z = 90
  Zoom = 251
         &#1570 آ
  &#1575 ا
  &#1576 ب
  &#1662 پ
  &#1578 ت
  &#1579 ث
  &#1580 ج
  &#1670 چ
  &#1581 ح
  &#1582 خ
  &#1583 د
  &#1584 ذ
  &#1585 ر
  &#1586 ز
  &#1688 ژ
  &#1587 س
  &#1588 ش
  &#1589 ص
  &#1590 ض
  &#1591 ط
  &#1592 ظ
  &#1593 ع
  &#1594 غ
  &#1601 ف
  &#1602 ق
  &#1705 ک
  &#1711 گ
  &#1604 ل
  &#1605 م
  &#1606 ن
  &#1608 و
  &#1607 ه
  &#1740 ی
  &#1574 ئ
  &#1632 0
  &#1633 1
  &#1634 2
  &#1635 3
  &#1636 4
  &#1637 5
  &#1638 6
  &#1639 7
  &#1640 8
  &#1641 9

----------

